# Topics > Smart home >  Intel Tiny Smart Home, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Intel Corporation

Smart Homes with Intel Internet of Things (IoT) Technologies

Internet of Things from Intel Corporation

Contributors:

Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS)

MiOS, LTD.

----------


## Airicist

"Intel and the Internet of Things - Intel Home IoT"

March 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Intel Tiny Smart Home with Amazon Alexa

Published on Dec 1, 2016




> A demonstration of a smart tiny home created in partnership by Intel, Amazon and MiOS.

----------

